# zebra danio is blowing up



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im stumped on this one, whatever it is dosen't look good and I don't expect it to live


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

looks kinda swollen. One of my P before it died, had its whole body swollen with its eyes bulging out.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

come on someone must know what this is. it is getting worse, now some scales have started falling off


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Its digestion problem, and I am not kidding. Basically he can't digest, and sh*t is accumulating inside.

My gold fish had it when it. It died soon after, and tank was all messy.

Goodluck.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im thinking this fish should be put down to put it out of its misery


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> im thinking this fish should be put down to put it out of its misery


 I agree... It's most likely dropsy (pinecone disease) or bloat. It's either caused by an internal bacterial or viral infection that damages the kidneys. This upsets the fish's abililty to osmoregulate therefore their body retains water causing that bloating effect. If caught early, it can be treated with epsom salt or antibiotics but it's usually too late once the swelling becomes very visible. Sorry.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I found a zebra danio floating on the top of the tank dead yesterday, It looked like there was a slit on the bottom of stomach. He looked like yours but not that fat.


----------

